# There should be mermaids here



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright so I have been obsessed with fish FOREVER and draw them a lot, and mermaids, and take lots of pictures, and now I have a billion bettas and am about to start breeding them, so I figured this is as good a time as any. This place is without shape, form, flow or reason!

The pretty girl at the top is Rya. She'll show up a lot. She hates clothes. She loves peanutbutter. Go figure. Rya has been around since I was 10 or so.. so over 20 years! I draw her a LOT.. just.. most of the time she's naked.. but I'll make sure she keeps covered up, here!

This is Lunch! I miss you, Lunch.. you came in fighting and went out fighting like a champ.


















I lost him in a fire a couple of years ago.. but while I had him he was loved.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe Lunch is a cute name :3 I'm surprised I have not met a betta named Sushi :roll: My mom wanted me to name my second betta that :|


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Too cliche! Lunch was named because my cat, Kyra (whom we also lost in the fire) wanted to eat him.

Speaking of Kyra.. she was one of the sweetiest cats ever!










She was a ham. Loved having her picture taken.

Speaking of cats...










Tiny Miko kitten mew mew.

They're all sleeping right now. One is in a box, it's cute.

OH! Speaking of boxes, I got my Indian Almond Leaf order today! nice big bag of them, too! My husband calls them the "Bow chicka bow wow" for the fish. Hehehe... So I can start conditioning my first pair for breeding. Not sure who I want to try first... so many choices.. It's just a practice run, just to get the feel of it before I get a good breeding pair and really try. I should put all of my fish up here, all the boys and all the girls!

Wow, I'm random today.. awesome. Oh, random picture time!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww :3 sorry you lost her in the fire! D:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you Sena. She is very missed.. sometimes our kitten, Miko, will do something cute and me and my brother will both be reminded of Kyra.. but I would rather remember then forget her.

I got 4 boys from Moonshadow. Unfortunately one died, the white one.. he arived with Ich and was very stressed.. I wish I could have saved him but he seemed fine when I went to bed, when I got up he was gone.. poor baby. He's in the garden now, in the sunlight, where he was very happy for a few hours, and has a piece of driftwood behind him in case he wants to rest.. I know, I'm sappy.. I hate loosing fish. He's only the second betta I've lost and it's never easy.

We named the white one Spectre. RIP sweet ghost fishy.









------------------
I got 3 other boys from MoonShadow, and have yet to give them real names, but I've been tossing a few things around.

This first one is a multi colored double tail. He's got red and blue on him, and some cream coloring on his head. Very pretty fish, and active, I love him!










































I think I want to name him Jack.. or Poseidon... I'm not sure.  He'll have more of a personality when he goes in his section of the divided tank.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

This one I want to name Robin. His tail is still damaged and though he is healing more every day, I doubt he'll never bee a halfmoon again. It's fine, he has great fins otherwise and is very active and happy. I might even breed him, but not sure yet.










































Very majestic fish. I'll find a good name for him!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

This little guy doesn't like having his picture taken. He's shy and a bit of a scardy cat, but he's coming out of his shell. Slowly. I'm not sure what I want to name him, but Kame seems fitting.










































I paired him up with Corrin (Who is HUGE) to get him to spread his fins. They're so pretty. Almost all of the points on his tail are back and he's at about 95%. I can't wait to get him in his new tank!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess Corrin should get a few beauty shots in.. He's damaged.. he had a run-in with the floor and lost  He's a black and copper halfmoon I got on E Bay about 3 months ago.










































He just got a total tank overhaul, a lot more natural then it used to be, and a great big almond leaf in there just for him. Crossing my fingers that his tail starts healing up now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awwww - darn floors! :lol: They are all very pretty :3


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks 

So I had a few realizations.. I mean more then a few.. o.o wow, been thinking a lot today!

Number one; I shouldn't get any more bettas. No more adopting MoonShadows boys, and no more begging my hubby for more girls for the sorority.. I have to stop because I am seriously going to try breeding, and that means I'm going to have a LOT of new betta fishies to take care of. I'll have more then enough females to fill my sorority soon enough, right? Alright, so it's settled, I will not buy, adopt or rescue any betta.... unless it's something REALLY special (>.>). Or disabled. No, no special, because they're ALL special, but I will take disabled bettas because I think I have a little experience at handling disabled fish and love gaining new experience through their care. Like with Tidbit.. I have learned that, as long as the swim bladder is in tact, being without a tail isn't life threatening, so if I happen to come across this defect, or something like it, in my spawns, I know that the fish don't always have to be culled, just placed in my private tanks and not sold. Right? RIGHT!

Number two: I can't talk normal on Facebook.... *sigh* I can't talk about family stuff, I can't talk about fish too much, and my hubby hates me posting pictures there. Blah.. but I can talk here.. mostly about fishies! So realization number 2 is that I like Bettafish.com more then Facebook.. dude.. and I used to be a FB addict!!!

Number three: I like girl fish more then boy fish.. o.o... Scandalous...

Number four: I like green water. Amber water.. Dirty water! I like it when my sorority, which is decorated as close to river bottom as I was willing to get, turns dark amber because of the driftwood.. and it's even more amber now because of the IALs I put in today. And I love it! My hubby hates it 

Number four: This is the big one.. and this one I might get some crap for.................. I really want to breed Tidbit.. Gosh I feel like a horrible person even thinking this, but I do. She is by far my favorite betta right now. I mean out of all of them. She is so sweet, so cute when she moves, has no problems maneuvering.. I think of a defect as something that hinders, but her missing tail actually makes things easier on her. She can move in ways none of my other bettas can, has no problem defending herself and has no health problems.. yet. So I am weighing the pro's and con's and can't come up with enough con's except for it's wrong.  I can't come to terms with it on a moral level, even though I can on a scientific level.. it's so frustrating.

Alright, anyway... random picture time I guess?









(This is Gizmo, she is counting pro's and con's for me.)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha Cat Math....

Anyways, well... It's a birth defect? I wouldn't risk it only because it increases chances in the fry being sick  BUT if it were an injury, that may be a different story however you won't know what her finnage really is beforehand so it's a shot in the dark.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if it's a birth defect or an injury :/

Not the best day. I was going to go to the lake, but now I'm going to bail my little brother out of jail.... but at least I get to use his own money. This is not going to be a good day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww boy :/ what did he do?!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It's complicated.. grr... so now my lake trip has been canceled, my 4th of july plans are a bust, my brother has court on the 3rd and Rigel, my Mystery Snail, is probably dead... Not having a good day at all... >.<


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dawwww hope your day gets better!!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

So my brother is out of jail and should be home in an hour, he spent the night with some friends cause they have a pool. It's just way too hot to do anything... but swim. I might pack everyone up and head to the lake.

So I found Rigel dead in his tank yesterday. He's a gold mystery snail. He's never had problems, but he was HUGE when i got him (a little lager then a golf ball), so he might have been pretty old. Just in case, I took Bettabettabetta out of the tank so I can give it a really good scrubbing. While he was out yesterday, I decided to take some pictures.. so BBB got to go outside for a while. He seemed to love it, really perked up and moved. They all love going outside, it's so cute, like a little fishy field trip. I got a couple of pictures I like that I'll post later. For now... I'm a little blah. Just been a few days. But it's the weekend and maybe that will change things!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean about the temperature! And sorry to hear about your snail... My algae eater went missing and I know the culprits -glares at sorority- they all have to be split up because they cause mayhem.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I uploaded the pictures of Bettabettabetta from the other day and found a few I really like, but not sure which is best. I'm thinking I might take the other fish out for pictures when it cools off. It's just SO HOT right now.. 104 I think.. yesterday it was 105.. we broke an all time high.

I wanna go to the lake SO BAD!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

THAT is a cool picture!!! You should enter it.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I fixed Corrin's tail biting at last! I've tried everything, changed his tank 4 times, replaced plants, added almond leaves... Nothing has worked, but I changed his light 3 days ago and I can already see his tail healing. EEEP! YAY


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good!!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Not a bad day. I got fert caps and CO2 tabs in the mail today, woo hoo! I didn't think the order would arrive for a week or so.

Even better, I got ANOTHER fish tank.. a 10 gallon with a lighted hood, waterfall filter, air pump, thermometer and heater for five bucks! Heck yeah! I'm all set for breeding, I've got 2 pairs conditioning and I'll try breeding the weekend after this one with my main hopefuls. So happy I'm getting to breed at last.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

five bucks?! Awesome!!! =D Oooo which ones you gonna breed?!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Corrin's tail is almost healed. The light seemed to have done the trick, and he's doing better then ever! So glad that mystery is solved!

I put the tank up over the weekend and placed a pair of betta in it. I have 2 marbles, Bettabettabetta, and Rosie. Both very weak marble genes, but I'm hoping to get a couple of winners. They're sitting in a pretty nice set up right now. I got a nice 10 gallon setup for 5 bucks. Heater, pump, hood with lights, waterfall filter, the works. So I amended the amenities, so to speak, no waterfall filter, and less water, but using the heater and the hood, and put it up as a breeding tank. BBB is swimming around amber water (I had IAL in there for the first 2 days) and blowing his bubble nest, while Rosie is in a smaller container inside the tank waiting for Saturday. They're really interested in each other, I'm hoping everything goes well. Taking LOTS of pics, but can't find my cord do upload them, lol.

Still want to breed Tidbit.. I might start a thread on that when my head is clear, I'm just too tired right now. I'd love to get some input. Just worried about the criticism.

More tomorrow, if I'm up to it. Just been so so tired today.. must be mother nature bringing me a present.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

darn mother nature :roll: 

what is wrong with Tidbit?! Is it because he is a veil or not some fancy show quality betta? >.> 

Oh, I did do a thread "breeding and selling tips" or something along that line -tired- :lol: check it out


----------

